# College Days (BBW, WG, Fanfic)



## Gendo Ikari (Oct 21, 2013)

BBW(mult), Fanfic, ~MWG - two opposite become roommates, and more)

(Author's note: I don't usually post my work on here, due to creative differences in the past, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to get more eyeballs. This is currently ongoing, I post them on my DA account first)

*College Days*
*By Frank Castle*​
*Chapter 1*

Ritsuko played with her recently dyed blonde hair. She had gotten it done in preparation for today. Having lived all her life as a brunette she wanted a change. Change was good, here she was on campus now, in her dorm. It was already furnished, a couch in the main room, small kitchen on the side and a bunkbed in the corner. The bathroom and the shower was down the hall, a place she and a roommate she had yet to meet would have to share with the other students.

“Yes, us” Ritsuko puffed from a cigarette. She was smoking by the window, waiting for her roommate to arrive. She was late, she was supposed to be here an hour ago. Finally the door opened. 

“Heello!” came the voice of Ritsuko’s roommate. Ritsuko turned to see her. 

“Sorry I’m late, it was hard to find the right place!” the girl apologised, dragging her suitcases in. She was wearing a pair of daisy dukes and a yellow tank top. She had long purple hair that was put into a ponytail.

She extended her hand to Ritsuko. “My name is Misato, Misato Katsuragi”. 

Ritsuko shook her hand.

“Katsuragi? That name sounds familiar, I recall Mother bringing it up. My name is Ritsuko by the way, Ritsuko Akagi” she introduced herself to Misato. “

Whoa, Akagi as in the Akagi thats everywhere? Akagi labs, the Akagi building, and the Akagi dorms?” Misato exclaimed, having seen the name attached everywhere. 

“Yeah, that would be my mother. She’s a major player in this school, but I don’t care about that” Ritsuko nodded but brushed it off.

“Well, starting today lets be the best of friends, okay?” Misato smiled at her, going over to the kitchen. Along with her luggage she had several bags of food. “I took the time to go and stock up for the dorm, thought one of us should, but I guess it did make me a bit late too” 

Misato giggled as she pulled out what Ritsuko saw was mostly chips and chocolate and cookies and instant ramen as well as milk, eggs, and other bare essentials. As Misato took the time to put the stuff away Ritsuko took the time to observe Misato more, a trait she learned from her mother’s judgemental nature.

Ritsuko, who was dressed in a conservative looking black skirt and a blue blouse, wanting to make a good impression with a very proper image. It was indeed very off putting to Ritsuko to see Misato wear something so immodest. She looked at her from the side and saw she had a pot belly that jiggled and wiggled in her yellow top. She was also drawn to her large boobs, feeling envious as Ritsuko was a card carrying member of the itty bitty titty committee, but she shook her head. 

_All that junk_, she thought, staring at Misato’s ass as she bent over in the fridge putting things in. Her rear was big and prominent, looking very appealing in daisy dukes that were very worn, the endings frayed.

Misato was very curvy, very filled out, Ritsuko thought, perhaps bordering on bonafide fatness. If she wasn’t careful she was going to be a victim of the freshmen 15, Ritsuko had to snicker at the thought as Misato pulled out a case of beer, putting it in the fridge. 

“All settled in?” Ritsuko asked her. 

Misato finished and closed the fridge “Yeah, but it’ll take a while for the beer to get cold, I bought it warm” 

Misato had a pout on her face. Ritsuko felt a tinge of guilt, Misato had bought food and stocked up the dorm for what seemed like a week and she hadn’t contributed anything, she had been planning on going shopping later.

“Well, since it is, 3:30 I suppose we could go to the bar, get something to eat and maybe a drink” Ritsuko suggested. Misato lit up like a Christmas tree. 

“You mean it? I could totally go for a beer!” Misato chirped. 

“Sure, and I’ll tell you what, since you bought the food for the dorm, I’ll pay the tab” Ritsuko smiled and even complimented her for doing a good deed, although she herself wouldn’t touch any of that fattening junk with a ten foot pole. 

“If you say so, heheh” Misato giggled “Although after tonight you might regret doing that, I kinda like to drink”.

Fiftenn minutes later they were at the bar. 

“24 wings, a double bacon cheeseburger with ries and a pitcher of beer!” Misato ordered the calorie heavy, rich meal. 

Ritsuko teased her “I see you’re taking advantage of my generous offer”. 

Misato was grinning 

“I told you you would regret it” she told her as the bartender got their pitcher and poured them each a glass. Misato already had the glass to her mouth, drinking the alcohol down like a fish in water. Ritsuko for her part wasn’t much of a drinker, taking little sips to savor it. She didnt want to get drunk, but still wanted to feel a buz, Misato looked like all she wanted was the buz.

“Ahhhhh!” Misato sighed, filling her glass back up, Ritsuko couldn’t believe how fast she had gone through that one glass. 

“Well, tell me about yourself Ritsuko” Misato asked her, to which Ritsuko took a side glance at the TV. 

“Oh, I don’t like talking about myself. What do you want to know exactly?” Ritsuko asked her as the buffalo wings and the salad Ritsuko had ordered came in. 

“Don’t be silly, you can tell me eveything! I’ll tell you about me if you start” Misato told her, having a hungry happy expression at the collection of wings, starting right in, taking a plump little drumstick and putting it to her mouth, ripping the spicy meat right off. 

“Well, if you insist I suppose I’ll indulge you” Ritsuko smirked at Misato digging in, Misato was a little bit too happy and talkative, at least this way her big mouth was closed.

“Naoko Akagi is my mother, I was home schooled up till now, always had a tutor. All my friends were older people, scientists and doctors mostly. It was somewhat of a boring life to be honest” Ritsuko explained. 

Misato was listening, even though it looked like she was engrossed in her food, fiddling with the flat pieces, eating the chicken that was between the bones. It actually made a lot of sense, why she was so prudish in dress and why she was so awkward. 

“Last year I guess I learned all I could from my tutors, there wasn’t anything more, so I enrolled here. I want to join up with my mother, she is working on something that will revolutionize the world, and I want to help her with that. Thats all she talks about, her work” Ritsuko went on, before being cut off from the belch from Misato.

“Ooof, that was a big one” Misato moans a bit, smacking her lips of the spicy sauce that coated it. “Don’t worry I was paying attention” she reassured her new friend. 

Ritsuko was amused by her new friend as her eyes lit up as her burger and fries came in. 

“Oh wow this is big” she took a huge bite, ketchup and mustard falling out of the back ontop her yellow top, she would then take some of the french fries and dip them in the collection of buffalo sauce, plopping them into her mouth. 

“Well I told you about me, what about you Misato? Whats Misato Katsuragi like?” Ritsuko asked her.

“Wellph ye shee” Misato talked with her mouth full before Ritsuko stopped her. 

“Manners Misato, chew and swallow before speaking” Ritsuko told her “I can’t understand you”. 

“Sorry” Misato swallowed and began to talk. “Well, my father was also a scientist.. When I was six my mom and dad both died in an accident and I was put in a foster family.” 

Misato paused to take couple more big bites of her burger, this time mayo dripped out of the back collecting on the rainbow of stains that was now being collected on her chest. “They were alright I guess, treated me as one of their own. My foster mom and I had some issues as I got older, mostly over my figure.” 

Misato took a sip of beer. 

“She was always saying I was getting fat when I was just developing curves, you know?” Misato chatted away as Ritsuko looked over the feast before Misato.

“Misato, you do realise what you’re eating is really fatty, don’t you?” Ritsuko asked her. Misato grew a naughty little smirk 

“I know! I’m on my own and I can eat whatever I want!”. She giggled dipping a wing in rich creamy ranch, getting it nice and covered. “Four years on her diet, her telling me what to do, what to eat, hearing &#8216;Oh Misato, you’re getting fat!’ &#8216;Oh Misato, that will only make your thighs bigger’, well yoiu know what? Maybe I like my body? I’m not fat, I’m curvy and I am a big girl who should be able to eat ever I want!” 

She then picked up the little cup of ranch and tipped it into her mouth, drinking it up. Ritsuko couldn’t believe how much of a ravenous glutton Misato was. College was going to absolutely destroy her curvy figure, she was going to balloon and become a fat girl. 

Ritsuko felt a shiver run down her spine and for the life of her couldn’t explain the tingle that was going on in her crotch, she reached for her glass and took a big sig, drinking the beer down and filling her glass full. 

“T-Thats quite the statement, you sound like a free spirit Misato” Ritsuko gulped. The idea of someone growing enormously fat on purpose raced through her head and she found herself drinking more beer as she got very hot under her skirt. 

The girls talked and talked, Misato finishing the burger and was still working on her fries. Her shirt had become a rainbow of stains, red stains, yellow stains, white stains, all mixing together. Misato’s mouth was smeared with sauces as well. They talked and drank well into the evening, Misato was now starting to get tipsy, giggling and laughing. As the sun set the crowd got lively.

Misato belched once more, sounding like it could match any frat boy’s, her breath smelling of food and beer. 

“Are you still hungry?” Ritsuko asked her, Misato having added a basket of onion rings to their tab, the pitcher of beer almost empty. 

“Nahhhhh” Misato slurred before her eyes lit up. 

“Oooh! Karoke!” Misato scooted off the stool. Ritsuko bit her lip as she watched Misato’s ass jiggle getting off.

“Misato, come back you’re drunk!” she called out as Misato got on the stage as the video started. 

“Dis is mah favorite song!” She announced on the live mic.

Misato began to sing. 

Badly.

“SHOW US YOUR BOOBS!” a rowdy patron shouted to the slurring and stumbly Misato. 

“If you insist boys” Misato grinned, lifting up her top. Ritsuko’s jaw dropped as she saw it happened. Misato wore no bra. Her pot belly stuck out and she wiggled it about, being so full it didn’t jiggle nearly as much. Misato had two very ripe melons, they were perky and shook from left to rght as Misato shook her jelly.

Ritsuko’s sexual experiences had been very few. She knew about sex and read about it and even watched a bit of it, but she had never done the deed herself. She got up on the stage and pulled down Misato’s shirt, causing a string of boos. 

“Come on Misato, we’re going home” Ritsuko told her as she helped Misato out. 

“MMmphh” Misato moaned as she was helped, being clearly unable to walk straight.

Back in the dorm Misato took her top off and fell back on the couch. 

“That was sooo HOT!” she cried, rubbing her big bloated belly. 

“You were very popular” Ritsuko said dryly, not wanting to sound harsh, this was their first night together, she could bring it up in the morning. 

Misato licked her lips “I ate like a total PIG and the guys all liked me!” 

Misato titled her head back, thrusting her belly out. Ritsuko was half tempted to rub it, but fought it.

“You don’t say” Ritsuko muttered. 

“Guys loooove meat, they love currves” she slurred as she rested her eyes.
Soon she was falling asleep. Ritsuko put a little blanket over her, to keep her decent and sat down in the chair watching her. She didn’t understand why she felt the way she did. Why was Misato turning her on? What was the key? Was it her weight? Her gluttony? She only watched porn with girls and boys. She didn’t think she was a lesbian.

At least, not yet…

*Chapter 2*

The next morning Ritsuko woke up. Misato was in the kitchen working at the stove. Ritsuko caught Misato’s eye. 

“Hey Rits!” Misato waved over. 

Ritsuko scooted up in the chair she had slept in. 

“Morning Misato.” she yawned, 

Misato came around back “I made some eggs! It’s usually my post drinking binge meal” 

Misato gave Ritsuko a plate.

Ritsuko looked down at it. It looked absolutely bad. It was burnt in some parts, the yellow of the scrambled eggs looked more like a golden bronze. She looked up and saw Misato eating it without any problem. Ritsuko remembered something like this from her home schooling days, how monkeys would watch the other monkeys eat berries to see if they were poisonous, monkey see monkey do, she put a bit of egg into her mouth.

To say it was bad would be an understatement. She could feel the egg shells inside it. Never before had she felt the perfect storm of something both undercooked and overcooked. Hot and burnt on the outside, cold on the inside. And Misato was downing them all. 

“Very...good” Ritsuko struggled to say, not wanting to hurt Misato’s feelings.

Wanting to change the subject, she decided to bring up last night.

“About yesterday…” Ritsuko tentatively brought it up. 

Misato shook her head.

“It’s alright, I had a little too much to drink” she waved her hand dismissively “I tend to to do that, everyone has their vices, I mean look at you and your cigarettes!” 

She pointed at the pack that was on the table. Ritsuko chuckled.

“I do like my cigarettes. But I don’t smoke a whole pack a day. Lets go a little easy on the boose, alright? We do have to study” she tried to reason with Misato. 

“Alright, yeah, you’re right about that. Besides bar hopping is brutal on my wallet” Misato sighed, patting her pocket on her sweats. Ritsuko had to snort at that, she had to pick up that large tab last night. Still though, as she watched Misato sitting on the couch she had to imagine those loose sweats getting tight and her shirt with the university logo straining to hold in her boobs and belly. Ritsuko shook her head, she had to divert her mind to something else.

“Say Misato, there is something we have to take care of” Ritsuko changed the subject. 

“Take care of what?” Misato asked, not sure what Ritsuko was up to. 

“Since we’re going to be roommates we need to set up some chores” Ritsuko informed her, causing Misato to moan. 

“Awww, do we have to? I had to do chores all time back home!” Misato complained loudly. 

Ritsuko nodded “We have to, we can’t just let the dorm go to pot. Look, it’ll be okay, we’ll divide them. Rock Paper Scissors for the month, at the end of the month we’ll play again for the next month. How does that sound?” she offered her. 

“Alright, sure! I’m game!” Misato extended her hand.

Misato turned out to be extremly lucky. Misato kept on winning at rock, paper, scissors. As they looked at the little chart they made Misato grinned. 

“I totally beat you” she crowed. Ritsuko grumbled, she had indeed been beaten, there was some weeks in the month where she did all the work. There was some benefit to this arrangement though: cooking. Now she wouldn’t have to swallow Misato’s cooking and could now control Misato’s eating habits. 

She should have taken the opportunity to throw out all the junk food Misato had brought into the dorm, but she felt compelled to keep it. If anything, she felt tempted to make her bigger. Just a tiny bit, she reasoned. Just to see what it would look like. If she looked this good as voluptuous as she did now she realy did wonder what 20 pounds would do to her looks.

From that day forward Ritsuko and Misato started their tenure as roommates. They quickly became very good friends despite being opposites. Indeed Ritsuko found Misato to be inhumanly lazy in regards to her studying while 

Ritsuko never missed a class. Misato was more of a slob than Ritsuko realised, her part of the dorm was a total pig sty that Ritsuko insisted she clean up. When she told Ritsuko she was going to cut loose and eat what she wanted, she really meant it, having become a glutton, never eating anything light, almost always having something in her hand to nibble on. Ritsuko hypothesized that this was Misato’s way of rebelling, based on what Misato had told her about the conflict she had with her foster mother.

It had been almost three weeks since they started rooming together. Ritsuko entered the dorm and saw Misato lounging around on the couch in just a t-shirt and a pair of panties. She blushed for a moment, seeing how tight Misato’s black thong panties had become. Misato’s legs looked much bigger, rounded out and thicker. 

A bag of chips was leaning by her side, the opening resting on her jelly rolls, spilling over the band of her panties. Her shirt was looking tight, the bottom part of her belly was poking out just bit. Her breasts looked like they had increased in cup size, stretching the logo a bit. Her arms were rounder and the sleeves looked as if they were cutting in. Her face had started to lose definition, becoming softer and rounder.

“You’re home early,” she eclared. 

Ritsuko raised an eyebrow, kind of surprised to see her. Usually Misato returned a bit later in the day, usually with food in hand. Misato looked up, a bit of grease coated her lips, swallowing what she was eating before saying “I skipped class today”. 

Ritsuko had a shocked expression on her face “You skipped class? Why?”

“I just didn’t feel like it” Misato scratched her stomach. 

Ritsuko rolled her eyes 

“You’re going to miss stuff” she lectured Misato, to which Misato shoved more chips in before getting up.

“I’ll read the material and go back on the mid-term” Misato dismissed the lecture, finishing the bag of chips with a hearty belch. She got up and went to the kitchen, Ritsuko getting a good look at Misato’s butt as she went. In her black thong panties her cheeks were exposed. Misato already had a shapely heart shaped rump to begin with, but now it had a bit of a jiggle to it as she moved, the bottom half ripping in time with the back of her thighs. Ritsuko felt herself heating up inside as she stared at the meaty rump, Misato digging into the fridge.

Misato finally turned, her shirt riding up over her belly a bit as she faced Ritsuko. She had a case of beer bottles in hand. 

“Since you’re here, why don’t we have a drink?” Misato giggled, bringing the bottles back to the couch where Ritsuko had sat down. Ritsuko decided she should indulge her friend a bit. 

“Sure, why not” Ritsuko smiled, twisting open a bottle. She tried to take a big swig but couldn’t match Misato who was a pro at it. Never the less Ritsuko was getting tipsy, although Misato had already reached the state.

“So Ritsuko” Misato drunkenly grinned. “You ever been with anyone?” 

Ritsuko stammered a bit “S-s-sure I have!” she tried to build a response. 

“PHahaha! You’re so full of crap Rits!” Misato shot her down, laughing at the total virgin compared to her experiences. 

“I have too been with someone! There was this one guy, and-” Ritsuko tried to rebound but was cut off by Misato telling her “You’re left hand doesn’t count!”.

“At least I’m not blowing up like a balloon. You’re getting fat Misato” Ritsuko shot back, before swooning a bit, having had to say that made her head spin in pleasure. 

Misato snorted.

“I’m not fat, I’m just curvy!” she retorted. Taking another drink Ritsuko started to giggle 

“Oh no? What about this?” she poked Misato’s bum. 

“Guys like a girl with junk in the trunk” Misato countered, sticking out her tongue. Ritsuko bit her lip feeling a little bit braver as she scooted over, patting her belly 

“What about this? Is this for belly dancing? Do guys like a girls with a meaty belly” Ritsuko started to poke it., teasing her As she was poking, a fart snuck out of Misato.

They both stopped and started laughing. 

“Very sexy Misato” Ritsuko said sarcastically, ticking the bottom of Misato’s belly. 

“I’m a real woman, I don’t pretend to be any person’s ideal but my own” Misato stuck her tongue out at her 

“Thats the reality, girls pass gas just like everyone else” she acknowledged what had just happened. “And guys do like a girl with a pot belly.” 

Misato tipped back her belly, chugging and chugging Ritsuko watched as the belly swelled before her eys. Misato started to slur 

“Peeple like meat on bones, HIC” she hiccupped. 

Ritsuko could only smile. Misato was a mess of a woman, so completely devoted to hedonism. It was like nothing she had ever seen before, it was exciting and different, this slob pig for a roommate. Ritsuko was drunk now and put her hands all over Misato’s pot belly. 

“You’re right Misato” she slurred “You got such currrves. I’m jealous!” 

Ritsujo rubbed Misato’s belly all over, jiggling it in her hand.

“MMMppph” Misato grunted, tipping another bottle in her mouth as the girls drank the day away.

Meanwhile deep underground was the project known as Gehirn. In her lab sat Dr. Naoko Akagi. She was reading a letter sent from Ritsuko. In the letter Ritsuko had requested a loan for a few books. 

“I really wish she wouldn’t ask for money” Naoko put the letter down “I’ll write her back later, I don’t have time for her nonsense” 

Naoko was in one of her moods, being confined underground was affecting her, she chalked it up to a lack of seeing the sun.

Just then the door opened and her partner came in, Yui Ikari. 

“Hello Naoko” she cheerfully greeted her. Yui was as sweet as sugar and overly optimistic, something that annoyed the cranky Naoko to no end. She was also in a blissful marriage to the head of the project Gendo Ikari, the two having recently given birth. She was carrying with her a box of doughnuts which she was snacking from.

“Still at it? You know you’re long past eating for two” Naoko sniped at Yui, who didn’t catch the snide comment. Yui was a fat young mother. During her pregnancy she had snacked and eaten and grazed through all 9 months, having put on 72 pounds overall, tipping the scale at 250 pounds. Her double chinned chubby face blushed

“I just can’t help myself, it’s just become a habit!” she giggled, rubbing her big belly under her clothes. She crossed her thicker legs that jiggled in her skirt 

“I’m sure Gendo won’t mind a few extra pounds” she said optimistically.

She took a few big bites of her doughnut before taking two out. 

“Here you go, just wanted to bring this for you. You forget to eat sometimes and thats no good for either of us” Yui told her, gving a friendly pat on her shoulder, leaving the box next to her before leaving. Yui waddled out past the hall where she met up with her husband. 

“Hello Mr. Rokubungi” Yui rose on her toes to kiss her taller husband. 

“It’s Mr. Ikari now” Gendo told her tubby wife. .


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Oct 21, 2013)

*Chapter 3*

Two months had passed and Misato had gotten fatter. Having complete control of her diet had given Ritsuko almost creepy levels of control over the hedonistic beauty. 

Misato had swelled, her belly was no longer a mere little round pot but a big, bulging and jiggling gut that was starting to succumb to gravity. Her boobs were bigger and more delectable, although now they too have succumb to gravity, a sign of real heft, no one would question those were real. Her upper arms had become round and plump while her face had plumped up in the cheeks and had grown an all too real double chin.

Below her sizable waist was an ass that had widened and thickened with adipose cellulite, her heat shape becoming exaggeratingly inflated. Her cut off jeans were tight around her round thunder thighs, the denim cuttining into the plush white of her tighs, her butt crack occassionally peeking out of the back when she would bend over. 

Inside those shorts her bottom had developed a taste for panties, eating them up and giving her an uncomfortable wedgy. Ritsuko had to guess she was in the 200s by now. Currently they were at the mall, in the food court, Misato at the table glutting and Ritsuko returning.

Misato forked in a very messy bit of cheesy pasta into her mouth. On her tray was a collection of plates that once had, among other things, slices of pizza, sticky chicken, cheeseburgers, and french fries, some of which Misato was also working on, dipping them in ketchup and plopping them in her mouth. 

I luv cheese Misato moaned around the pasta, greedily shoving more in. 

I have your sundae Misato Ritsuko smiled at her, after two months Ritsuko had gotten use to Misato being a pig. 

Urp! Misato burped before burping two more times Upp, urp, urp she smacked her lips, putting more ravioli into her maw, grunting a thank you to Ritsuko.

Ritsuko sat back down, watching Misato eat. Her experiment had gone better than she thought. Misato ate everything she served her with no questions asked. The complete approval of all the rich foods Ritsuko would bake for her was making her obese. 

Misato knew she must surely be past the 20 pounds Ritsuko had set for herself, but she found she couldnt stop, it was just too engrossing, watching Misato balloon and balloon. She could stop at any time, at least until she knew what her weight was. As Ritsuko thought that she found herself putting a french fry in her mouth. She too had been snacking some, enjoying her own creations. She made note of this.

As Misato ate she would adjust her top. Her purple tank top rode up her belly a bit and its straps dug into her fleshy shoulders. After she finished her pasta dish and then went through her sunday she sat there rubbing her stomach. Her jean shorts were tight around her belly, her fat rolling over it, she whined a bit touching the button, feeling how tight it was. 

Ritsuko noticed this, saying Its a good thing we went clothes shopping today then, isnt it? 

Misato nodded, still feeling full, she didnt want to admit she was getting too fat for her favorite shorts.

Out of the corner of Ritsukos eye she saw a couple of boys. They looked like punks, snickering at Misato. They were whispering to each other, obviously talking about how big Misato was. 

Ritsuko whispered to Misato. It looks like we have an audience 

Rits gestured her head over to them. Misato saw the too out of the corner of her eye and blushed. Do you think I should go over? Give them a show? 


Misato winked at Ritsuko. Ritsuko whispered harshly Dont you dare, theyre just outog high school. You're in college.

But Misato was excited. She liked attention, especially from men. She got up, her tummy touching the table a bit. 

I gotta see my adoring fans Misato giggled to Ritsuko who just watched in horror as Misato swayed over to them. Her belly shook and jiggled, the bottom part seated nicely inside her jean shorts. 

Hey boys she greeted the teens, giving them a beautiful smile. The boys were gobsmacked at the woman before her. They couldnt stop staring at her huge boobs. 

I saw you studs watching me eat. A girls gotta eat you know. Did you enjoy it? she was grinning at them! 

The boys were terrified, they had been called out by this obese, but still very hot woman. 

So Misato began before stifling a burp Who wants to get lucky? she flirted with them, leaning over seductively so that the teens could clearly see down her top, showing off her double Ds. 

The teens stammered, talking amongst themselves before Misato cut them off. 

Oh, Im sorry! Times up! Looks like you get nothing! she said in a faux disappointed manner. She swayed over to the table where Ritsuko was grabbing her bags. 

Guess Ill see you studs later! she waved away like a supermodel, wiggling her butt as she left with Ritsuko.

Youre such a slut Misato Ritsuko shook her head, giggling. Misato stuck out her tongue at her 

Being a slut implies I slept with them. I behaved, just like you told me to. 

Ritsuko nodded 

It was rather amusing. Raging hormonal teens being tormented by a vastly superior woman she complimented Misato. 

Thanks Rits Misato thanked her before belching loudly. Lets go home Rits, Im stuffed.

Entering the dorm Ritsuko was once more taken by the stink. The dorm was smelling very stale and odorous. It smelled like Misato, Ritsuko thought, she would have to get on her to clean up after herself. Misato was once more moaning, all that walking had tired her out. She just wanted to sit and get comfortable, maybe even get something to drink. As she plopped down on the couch the button of her shorts, overburdened by Misatos lazy, lardy tummy, popped right off, shooting into the air and landing ontop of her thighs. 

Ritsuko and Misato stopped doing what they were doing there. Someones getting chubby Ritsuko found herself saying, giving Misatos big belly a pat. With her shorts open her belly spilled out, the pat making the tummy ripple. Misato bit her lip 

These were my favorite pair. Ritsuko pulled on Misatos arm. 

Youve gained Misato, you knew it would come to this, she declared as she guided Misato to the bathroom. The only thing to do is to see the damage 

Ritsuko instructed her to step on the scale.

Misato stepped on.

The digital read out landed on 246 pounds. Misato pouted Im two hundred forty six pounds. My heaviest was 204. 

Well thats obviously not true anymore Ritsuko told her. She looked at Misato in the mirror and saw she looked unsure of herself. 

Hey, you dont look bad. Im sure theres plenty of guys into plus sized girls Ritsuko tried to comfort her. She had been expanding her porn searches, the secret pervert wanted an outlet for her feelings toward the plumping Misato and had indeed found there was men like that. 

You think those guys wanted me? Misato asked looking at her reflection, turning her neck to look at her double chin. 

Misato, I think those guys wanted you she whispered into her ear 

I think they wanted to screw you she continued to whisper, making Misato smile.

Ill tell you what, lets go to a club, take our minds off it Ritsuko gulped, trying to cheer her up. She didnt like to go much of those herself, but she wanted to cheer her friend up.

At the club Misato was dancing. She had a pink tank top that flattered her pale white skin and a black skirt that maybe showed off a little too much thigh. She was dancing and shaking to the club music. 

Ritsuko herself was at a table watching her move. She really didnt want to be here, but she was her friend and this was something friends should do for each other. Watching Misato jiggle and shake, espcially the way she would gyrate her ass made Ritsuko feel all kinds of pleasure, she crossed her legs as she watched.

Just then she saw Misato bump into a man, knocking him down.

Ugh! The man grunted as Misato turned to see. He was clad in slacks with a white button down shirt that had the two top buttons over, showing his chest. The sleeves were rolled up to his elbows. He was cute in a boyish kind of way, he had long brown hair and a bit of stubble on his chin. 

Sorry! Misato apologised, helping the man up. 

I was dancing so hard I didnt see you! she yelled at him under the loud beat of the music. 

Thats fine, maybe you should repay me with a drink? he grinned at her. 

A what! Misato asked 

A drink! Lets get a drink! Ill buy! the man offered her. "My nam,e's Kaji."

Misato laughed then, understanding him finally. 

Kaji brought two drinks over to the table where Ritsuko sat. 

Oh my, Im sorry! If I knew there would be two of you I would have bought you one too! he flashed a smile at Ritsuko. He turned to Misato 

Is this your friend? to which Misato replied Yup! This is my BFF Ritsuko Akagi and Im Misato Katsuragi! 

Ritsuko felt herself reddened. She never had a BFF before, let alone a best friend. She looked up at the boy, 

Its fine, Im not much of a drinker! Whats your name! she asked him. The man smiled again. 

Ryoji Kaji. But you can just call me Kaji Kaji introduced himself. 

So what do you do? Ritsuko asked Kaji as Misato took a sip. Ritsuko found herself being protective over Misato, as Misato was drinking she knew she didnt have the right judgement. 

Ritsuko put a cigarette to her lips as she asked, looking for a light whick Kaji provided, whipping out his own lighter. 

Well Ritsuko, Im currently studying at the University. Im studying German and Botany. Gardening is one of my passions in my life 

He had a cocky little smile on his face, making Ritsuko judge him as sleazy. 

Well, were also at the university, Im studying Physics and Misato Ritsuko began before stopping as Misato loudly ordered another drink. 

She is the life of the party obviously Kaji laughed.

Ritsuko herself laughed.

She is absolutely incorrigible she agreed as she got up. She felt uncomfortable being around them, three was a crowd after all. 

Im going back to the dorm, I have some serious work to do. Dont party too hard, okay Misato? she asked her, Misato nodding to her. Ritsuko figured Misato could take care of herself, she was a big girl. After leaving Kaji scooted closer to Misato.

Your friend is a bit of kill joy he remarked. Misato laughed.

Shes okay, just not very social she took out her own cigarette, lighting up. 

Are you a model? Kaji asked her You must be a model. 

Misato laughed in his face, blowing smoke 

What are you crazy? Im freaking fat! she slapped her belly for emphasis I have a double chin! 

Well you just look so glamorous Kaji leant over, resting his chin in his hand. 

Misato took a puff of her cigarette and smiled saying You are quite the charmer.

Only because I mean it Kaji winked at her. I only sell things I believe in. If someone told me to compliment say, a boy, that would probably be a problem he joked. 

Misato laughed. At least he wasnt gay. 

Youre funny, if I didnt know better, Id say youre trying to take advantage of me she winked back. 

I wouldnt dare think of it he shook his head. Tell you what. he got out a pen and paper. 

This is my number. Call me anytime. he gave it to her.

At the dorm Ritsuko was cleaning up. Old bags of chips, dirty paper plates, old cookie containers, they were all going into a garbage bag. She picked up some of Misatos clothes, she winced a little, they smelled old and musky. 

Misato, you pig she remaked, putting them in a basket. She opned a window, letting from fresh air in. She went through the mail. A letter from her mother. Inside was three hundred dollars as she had requested, as well as a letter informing her that she was due to come for a visit in three weeks time...

*Chapter 4*

*Monday*

Kaji carried Misatos bags into the room. Kaji had rented a hotel for a week, him and Misato had spent the last week getting to know each other. For Misato being with a boy was a breath of fresh air, she liked Ritsuko well enough but everyone needed their own space sometimes. 

For Kaji it was just another conquest. Sure he liked Misato well enough, the past week they had gotten to know each other well enough, they liked cars, they liked beer, they both thought the 80s had the best kind of music (screw Kurt Cobain, they were both in agreement), and they wanted to see the world. 

But this was purely about sex, renting a hotel room (an expensive one at that), it had to be clear what his intentions were. He knew Misato was not as dumb as she let on, she was actually very deep underneth her perky, party girl facade.

Misato flopped down on the bed, her belly shaking in her black dress, her upper arms jiggling as she landed. She spread her arms up, sighing. She kicked off her shoes, she wiggled her toes in her white tights, they too had gotten nice and plump. White tights and a black dress, she could dress nice when called upon, when she was going some place nice for one. She smiled at Kaji who was checking on the TV 

Find anything good Kaji? she teased him from the bed, rolling over it, feeling it out as they were going to spend a fair time in it.

Kaji took off his black blazer, he too had cleaned up for the hotel. The stubble was still there, but he had cleaned up well enough. He climbed into the bed, crawling up to her. 

To think all those channels and not a single thing on he chuckled to her, causing her to laugh as well. She liked TV as much as any girl, but when Kaji was right he was right. He kissed her on the lips, hand going up her tubby sides, tracing her inner tubes of fat. She kissed back wrapping her arms around him.

She felt his hands on her blubbery hips and smirked at him.

You really do like fat girls dont you she teased him. There was no denying it. Misato stepped on the scale one night when Ritsuko was gone and she had clocked in squarely at 250 lbs. It was that moment that she realised that she was not merely curvy, but in fact a fat girl. She was glad that Ritsuko wasnt there as she wasnt ready to say it to Ritsuko. 

Kaji made her feel good, so she could be more open with him about her obesity. 

I like all girls Kaji flirted back Each girl is different. 

Oh really? Misato raised a purple eyebrow 

Youre a playboy she said in a faux insulted way. 

I would be lying if I said I wasnt. I like pleasure and this is all very pleasurable. You like pleasure too Kajis hands touched her nipples under her dress, making Misato moan, shaking her head.

N-not yet she got up, not wanting to get into it just yet. She crouched, looking into the minibar, her white tights pushed against the fabric of the black dress, her ass clearly outlined under the white tights. 

It was a bona fide fat ass now, no longer a shapely heart, pure white lard had increased its size making it broader than it was when she first moved in with Ritsuko. Kaji grew aroused just looking at it, her ass looked like it needed a dick in it, he thought lustfully. 

Misato turned around, a grin on her face The minibar is all stocked up she announced, then sauntered over to the bed. She crawled over to Kaji, her breasts slapping aginst her stomach as she did so. 

Kaji she said in a teasing little girl voice. 

Yeah? Kaji asked, his interest perked up.

I got a really naughty idea she whispered to him. Lets...call room service! Misato cried, picking up the phone. 

Kaji laughed, Alright, whatever you say he actually thought Misato was going to be ready right then and there. 

I want something sweet Misato looked through the menu, finding lots of good choices.

Misato ws stuffed. She had been in an ice cream mood. It had been a hot day and she wanted to both cool down and sate her desire for something sweet at the same time. The hotel served Haagen Dazs brand ice cream in pints. The high calorie treats littered the floor around the bed, Misato had downed about six pints of the creamy, sugary snacks. She was working on her seventh one, but she was slowing down, her stomach was bloated, sloshing full of cold cream.

Would you like me to help finish it? Kaji smirked, taking out his own spoon. 

Misato shook her head empathetically left to right, holding her pint of strawberry Haagen Dazs to her hefty chest. I can still hold more, urp! Misato told him with a small burp, she was being greedy. 

My arms are just tired she referred to her arms, once slender had become soft with plush, the adipose being applied to them like clay to a sculpture. 

Would you rather I just feed you it? Kaji offered, to which Misato smiled sluggishly Thats an idea before opening her mouth.

Kaji fed her, the plastic spon scooping into the slightly melted pink ice cream before entering her mouth. Misato laid on the pillows behind her, resting her tired hands on her belly. One part of her belly gurgled happily to get more food while another part whimpered as the bloat increased. Misato was enjoying this, she had never been fed before, Kaji was treating her like a Queen. Like a Caliph being fed by her slave.

Misato couldnt help but giggle, Kaji hearing her. 

What was that? Kaji asked her seeing Misatos nipples hardening in her dress. He found Misato being lost in her private fantasy incredibly amusing to him. 

N-nothing Misato spoke around a mouthful of ice cream before swallowing, saying I just could get used to doing this. Being lazy and you slaving for me. Its kind of arousing. 

Kaji had an amused smile on his lips as he crawled up, kissing her on her ice cream coated lips and saying But youre already lazy.

Yeah, but not like this. Youre being so nice to me, treating me like a Queen Misato thanked him. 

Will the Queen reward her servant? Kaji scooped the last scoop of ice cream into her mouth. Misato swallowed before smirking at him The Queen has never done it with a full stomach before.

Its always nice to try new things Kaji chuckled. Misato nodded in agreement 

Well, Im not uncomfortably full she mutters before sliding off her pillows onto her back. 

Kaji unzipped her dress, helping Misato out of it. Misato slowly got out of it, unfastening her bra and letting her heavy breasts fall on her belly, so bloated it just stuck out as if she were pregnant. Her dress off all that was left was her white tights. Kaji touched the waistband of the tights, pulling them down from her belly, giving Misatos tummy a loving kiss, giving Misato shivers. Kaji slowly pulled the tights down, Misatos fat thighs puffing out, rising like dough, having been constrained for so long.

Her legs free of the tights, Misato wiggled her toes, the plump piggies free to breath. Kaji touched both sides of her legs, feeling them up. By now his shirt was off and Misato was gazing at his hairy chest. Kaji separated Misatos thick legs and gazed upon her purple pubic mound. She was wet, ready for sex. He lifted her leg and kissed the back of her right knee, Kaji knowing where her secret spots are.

Enough foreplay Kaji muttered inserting his penis into Misato. Misato was the biggest girl Kaji had ever had sex with. Because of her size it presented something of a challange to Kaji, which he relished. Misatos legs were heavy, weighing down on him, but Kaji was a strong man. He held Misatos slab of beef up as he continued to thrust. They didnt talk, Kaji trying to concentrate on Misato and Misato was a bit too full to make sex talk. 

Misato did have an active imagination and she was imagining seeing them screw from a third persons experience. Watching Kaji screw this fat woman. She knew she had gotten so fat. An absolute pig of a girl. Her curves had turned to rolls and Kaji was screwing her. He felt so big inside her and it was stimulating her imagination. She pictured herself getting bigger and bigger, each thrust from Kaji inflating her like an air pump. Kaji cummed and Misato cummed soon after. Kaji pulled out and rested his head on the pillow next to Misato where they dozed off.

*Wednesday*

There is no escape! Don't make me destroy you. Luke, you do not yet realize your importance. You've only begun to discover your power! Join me, and I will complete your training! With our combined strength, we can end this destructive conflict, and bring order to the galaxy.

I'll never join you!

If only you knew the power of the Dark Side. Obi-Wan never told you what 
happened to your father.

He told me enough! He told me you killed him!

No, I am your father.

No. No! That's not true! That's impossible!

Search your feelings; you know it to be true!​
I love this movie Misato told Kaji. They were watching TV in bed. They spent Tuesday in bed, eating (mostly Misato) and screwing. 

Definitely the second best out of them all Kaji told Misato, causing Misato to gargle a bit on her chili dog. 

What do you mean second best? Miasto asked Kaji incredulously. 

The first one is always the best Kaji looked into her eyes with absolute seriousness. 

First impressions are always important Misato. The first time is always the best, in anything he told her. Misato shook her head Kaji, if that was true, the first time we lost our virginities would have been the single best time we ever had.

Okay, maybe so Kaji nodded But it did show us just how good it felt, yes? Like trying a new kind of food, its a new experience and soon you crave the flavor 

Kaji started to rub Misatos stomach, her stomach was not as bloated as on Monday and as such did not look nearly as pregnant, the two of them naked having not worn an article of clothing since Monday.

Misato giggled, Kajis touching and rubbing tickled her stomach, it was in its normal squishy state. 

Very good point Misato put her head on Kajis bare chest. 

I am absolutely a glutton for sex. And food. Like chocolate Misato told him. As she rolled over onto her side to get better comfortable she farted deeply. Kaji started laughing and Misato buried her face in her pillows. Seeing this Kaji stopped laughing.

Hey, whats wrong? he asked her, poking her fleshy shoulder. 

I farted Misato said, muffled from the pillows. 

Yeah, so? Is this your first time? Kaji teased her.

Its embarrassing Misato muttered. 

You havent done it around Ritsuko? Kaji asked her, Misato shook her head in the pillow Thats different. Were different. 

Misato, its fine. Its actually one of the things I like about you Kaji told her, making Misato turn her face, giving him a what the .... kind of look. 

Not the farting, dont give me that look. Im talking about how you dont pretend to be anything else. Youre not that much of a girly girl, you like your meat and potatoes obviously. Relax, were lovers, a little gas isnt going to break us Kaji tried to cheer up. 

Misato gave him a little smile. 

Youre sweet. And honest Misato told him. 

Lets watch another movie Kaji told her as Misato rested her head back on his chest.

*Friday*

Kaji was laying in the bed, nude, watching Misato examine herself in the mirror. Misato herself was nude, her ass facing Kaji. Kaji stared at the ass, sticking out there, her crack deep and dark. Kaji looked at the new dimples having formed on her butt. Misato examined her face, it looked so bloated and round now, craning her head up would not make her double chin disappear now.

She turned to her side to look at her profile. Her roly belly and big butt pushed out at both ends. Her upper arms were round and dimpled at the elbow, her forearms plush round things. She clasped a roll of her belly fat with her pudgy hands. 

Im fat she said, not in a criticizing way, but in confirming way, stating the fact of the matter.

Still beautiful Kaji said from his bed. Misato looked at him from the mirror eyeing his penis that was starting to rouse. 

Misato asked him Am I the heaviest girl youve ever been with?

Honestly, yes Misato you are, all my past flames have been half your size, but Im not picky. Out of all of them though, you are the funniest and Ive had the most fun with you Kaji answered Misatos question with conviction. Misato turned around grinning. 

If I keep on eating like this Im just going to get bigger she held up her boobs, cupping them 

These puppies are just going to get bigger. She dropped them 

My gut will soon hide my pussy she patted it before groping at her thighs, squeezing the excess lard 

And my thighs will just continue to dimple.

Yes, but youre not doing it on purpose Kaji also grinned Youre just naturally gluttonous for food and sex, it just turns you into a nice honey pot. 

Misato also smiled, her nipples hardening Of course. Im just so ravenous she crawled up on the bed. Kaji could see her ass in the mirror, it shook and jiggled and peeked open to reveal her moist pussy. 

Im going to be on top this time Misato told him.

Kaji grunted as Misato hefted herself ontop of him. She was getting so heavy. 

Tell me if I break you Misato looked down at him. Looking down made her double chin look even bigger. 

Doing good so far Kaji grunted. He was seemingly being dominated by the obese Misato. Now, where is it Misato grunted, reaching under her before her eyes lit up Ah, there it is!

Misato grasped Kajis manhood gently in her stubby fingers before directing it inside her. Once inside Misato started to bounce. She worked Kajis shaft, her weight falling on it. It was a bit uncomfortable for Kaji, at least at first. Misatos 250+ pounds coming down on him took his breath away for sure but after a while he started to get into it. He got into it when he saw the way Misatos belly and breasts would move to her thrusts, flopping up and down. 

Mmph Misato grunted Kaji...call me fat! 

W-What? Kaji moans, getting the wind knocked out of him all the while being in a world of pleasure. 

You heard me! Call me fat names! She knocked her ass into him heavily You have a 250 pound woman on you, its okay to call her fat. 

Misato youre fat! Kaji told her, Misato let out a yelp of pleasure. 

You are a greedy, gluttonous woman and it has made you soft and fat! Kaji continued, feeling his penis twitch, he felt like he would cum soon.

An obese fat woman named Misato Katsuragi is screwing me! he told her.

Misato yelled out as she cummed, Kaji promplty cumming as well.

*Monday*

Ritsuko was walking back to her dorm. She was worried sick. Misato had been missing for a week and Mothers visit was at the end of the week. She also had a paper due and all these things were eating at her, causing her too to eat, she was finishing a candy bar as she got to the dorm. She opened the door and went in, turning on the lights.

She nearly screamed at what she saw. Misato was sleeping on the couch and she looked fat as a tick. Before going back home Kaji made sure to stuff her like a goose. And as she was spawled out in her undies the extent of her gluttony was apparent. Her belly stuck out so very, very far...


----------



## cohen (Oct 23, 2013)

What's your dev art account name?


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Nov 26, 2013)

*Chapter 5*
Misato was sprawled out on the couch and was immensely bloated. She was larger than Ritsuko had ever seen her. Her mouth was smeared with sauce from whatever she had gorged on. Her pink top had completely ridden up over her stuffed, stuffed belly. She let out a belch and looked up at Ritsuko.

H-hey Ritsuko Misato weakly said, rubbing her belly. Where have you been? Its been a week! Ive been worried sick! Ritsuko folded her arms, like a worried parent catching her teenaged girl sneaking back home at night. I was with Kaji. We rented a hotel for the week and we had some fun Misato informed her, licking some excess food off her lips. A whole week? A hotel? Misato, you hardly know him! And you spent a whole week doing, what exactly? Eating? Fucking? Both at the same time! Ritsuko stomped her foot, getting worked up. I cant believe you did this! You know mothers visit is in three days! Ritsuko admonished the stuffed girl. 

Misato shook her head Im sorry Rits, but I needed some time by myself. She continued to rub her engorged gut. It was won-burrrph-ful Misato belched mid word but didnt excuse herself Kaji and I had so much fun. Yeah, we had sex, but it was great! Misato giggled naughtily, still slightly under lady liquor's influence. Hes this big! she gestured wildly, making Ritsukos eyes grow wide in shock. Ritsuko threw a pillow at her Misato Katsuragi, you are the most hedonistic PIG of a woman Ive ever known! she yelled before stomping out the dorm.

Deep underground in Gehirn Naoko was working hard. She looked up at the fluorescent lights and sighed. She hadnt seen the sun in so long. How long had it been? Months? Years? It was easy to lose track of time underground, working as hard as Naoko worked. She massaged her fingers she had been typing all day. Just then a little boy ran into the room.

Shinji Ikari was Yuis toddler. He was being raised down here with them. He looked up at Naoko and laughed, a big smile on his chubby face. Naoko waved her hand, trying to shoo him off. She didnt have time for this, she didnt like children, it really was a miracle she even had Ritsuko.

Yui came in after him. Her knees were starting to become dimpled, exposed by her ever shrinking skirt. Her belly bulged, the top portion jiggled in her blouse while the bottom part jiggled while tucked into her skirt. She wore her white lab coat over her, although that too was beginning to become small.

This isnt a playground Yui Naoko sighed to her. Oh, hes not hurting anything Yui picked Shinji up in the air, making him fly. This whole project is for him after all, its only fitting for him to see the begining. Isnt that right? Dont you want to see the beginning, yes you do, yes you do! Yui tried to reason with Naoko before cooing Shinji, talking baby talk made him giggle and laugh. Naoko rolled her eyes at that before commenting The D-Plug prototype is finished, Yui. 

She then pulled the suit out. It was mostly white with a shade of black on the sides and the arms. Why dont you try it on and test it out Naoko suggested to Yui. Yui nodded, putting Shinji down went behind a curtain and undressed. Little did Yui know there was a light behind her which casted a silhouette on the curtain. 

Yuis nude figure was exposed as a shadow. The light detailed every curve and shape of the pear shaped woman, from her thunderous thighs to her wide hips. When she turned to the side, her shadowy profile was caught, her flabby belly roll highlighted, as well as the flab that hung off her upper arms. While she was a pear, Yuis other parts were not spared the consequences of overindulging morning, noon, and night. Her breasts, full of milk as they were, dangled like udders as she bent over to pull up the plugsuit. 

I think Im done Yui announced as she came behind the curtain. Shinji giggled and laughed at his tubby mommy. Yui blushed, the material was very form fitting, it hugged every nook and cranny, even the cellulite on the back of her thighs were captured. Naoko smirked as she looked at Yui, who was looking at herself in the mirror, observing her butt she put her hand on her left cheek, as if she was testing to see if the size of it was real or just the suit. Naoko did feel a bit of joy seeing the bubbly happy go lucky mom be taken down a peg. 

Why dont you press the button on your left wrist Naoko instructed Yui. Yui really was unsuspecting of Naokos sinister intentions, she trusted her and considered her a friend. Okay Naoko! Yui clicked the switch. Yui felt it happen immediately, she felt the suit start to inflate. The suit had fluid inside it which at the click of the button would surge and cause the suit to grow. Yuis stomach and back, her hips and thighs, everything all around her was growing at a fast rate. 

Yui swelled and swelled, she gasped and even giggled Oh my! she put her pudgy hand to her mouth Im getting so big! she put her hands on her swelling middle. Finally the growth stopped. She was round, a rotund mother who in the white plugsuit looked like a marshmallow. The fluid that filled her suit was heavy and burdensome. She tried to take a step, however her balance was off. While her middle had grown, her legs had not inflated and as such had to adapted to this new size and new weight. 

Yui took another step and screamed as she lost her balance and tipped over. ommph! Yui grunted, her inflated tummy had cushioned her fall. Oh dear, humpty dumpty has fallen down Naoko shook her head, tisking Yui. Naoko put her foot on Yuis bottom and gave a little push, causieng Yui to roll over. Naoko, stop that! Yui whined, the young mother did not like being rolled around like this, but Naoko didnt listen, she was having fun.

Naoko rolled Yui into the doorway, Yuis sides squishing in, getting her stuck as the two doors that opened automatically closed on her. Suck it in Yui Naoko teased the wedged momma. Yui moaned before someone came up to her. Naoko saw it and turned to the other side of the door, hiding. Yui looked up and blushed, her husband Gendo was staring down at her.

Gendo, the clean shaven man looked down at his wife. The man, decked in black pants and a red turtleneck with a white lab coat over it, crouched down to meet his wife at eye level.

Having fun, dear?

Misato and Ritsuko hadnt spoken since the incident. It was the day of Naokos visit, Ritsuko had arranged it to be at the bar. Misato was eating breakfast, biting into a doughnut, enjoying the glazed dozen. Ritsuko was eating some eggs and was watching Misato eat. She thought about what had happen and she was starting to think she had overreacted. 

Misato? Ritsuko spoke up. Yeah? Misato asked around a mouthful of doughnut. Im sorry for the way I reacted. I guess Ive calmed down since two days ago. Ive just been stressed by my work and mother. Ive always tried to impress her. I understand you needed time for yourself and Im sorry I exploded like that, can you forgive me? Ritsuko asked her. Misato nodded I suppose I was kind of a bitch for doing that in the first place.

And with that Misato and Ritsuko made up, they hugged each other tightly. Ritsuko enjoyed hugging Misato very much, she felt so to the touch, she had done such an excellent job at putting some meat on Misato. Misato noted as she hugged her the starting back rolls Ritsuko was growing.

Do I look okay in this? Misato asked. She was in her get up from the hotel (washed of course). You do Ritsuko smiled, pleased that Misato was with her. She lied of course, Misato looked huge in her black dress and white tights get up. She couldnt believe how huge her legs looked in those white tights.

They entered the bar where they were going to meet Naoko and Ritsuko started to grow butterflies in her pudgy tummy...


----------

